
Ask HN: Are there public documents about AWS VPC architecture? - thickice
I am interested in things like the underlying network plumbing (is it vxlan), safe guards to prevent packets from going to wrong VPCs, corner case cases that doesn&#x27;t work well with VPC etc.
======
wmf
AFAIK only videos: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd5hsL-
JNY4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd5hsL-JNY4)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qln2u1Vr2E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qln2u1Vr2E)

